# Quick! To the Turtlemobile!



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 18, 2011)

...no wait... it's a TURTLEmobile... take your time...


----------



## Banned (Jul 18, 2011)

Best. photo. ever.  I LOVE it!!!  I think I almost need one.


----------



## AmZ (Jul 18, 2011)

Being a turtle, I see how you think that you need one!


----------



## Banned (Jul 18, 2011)

I definitely do!  I have been looking for years to find a bed that looks like a turtle, and I can sleep in the "shell".  I even emailed a couple companies to get quotes on having it custom built.  I won't give up until I get one!  Every turtle needs their own shell .


----------



## Daniel (Jul 18, 2011)

Just sleep in your car


----------



## Banned (Jul 18, 2011)

Um, I actually do - quite a bit.  I have an SUV with the back seats down and a pillow and blanket so I can stretch out.  However, I haven't needed to since I fixed my sleep at night because I don't need those numerous day naps anymore.  

And I would have to paint my car green.  And it would get cold in the winter and hot in the summer.  I kind of like my air conditioned house.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 18, 2011)

> And I would have to paint my car green. And it would get cold in the winter and hot in the summer.



Just repaint it twice a year.     Simple.  Easy.  And you save on rent.   You can get your water from Lake Ontario or whatever.


----------



## Banned (Jul 18, 2011)

But...I have a house.    I want to sleep in my house.  In my turtle bed.  In my turtle bed in the house.  I would not, however, hesitate to have that car and be seen driving it around.  Lake Ontario is a little far for water, but I could get it out of my neighbour's hose, at least in the summer .


----------



## Daniel (Jul 18, 2011)

Excellent.    Just go to Craigslist and rent out your room(s).  Then use the money to buy a Turtle RV for your trip to Lake Ontario.....a van by the river.


----------



## Banned (Jul 18, 2011)

Well ok, but I draw the line at eating slugs and worms.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 18, 2011)

> I draw the line at eating slugs and worms.​


​


Sometimes happiness means lowering your expectations.


----------



## Banned (Jul 18, 2011)

Agree.  There's low and then there's...well, slugs and worms.  I won't go that low.  I've heard they're high in protein but I am willing to take that information at face value.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 18, 2011)

> There's low and then there's...well, slugs and worms.



Just put them on top of a pizza.    I believe that's what they do in Montreal.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 18, 2011)

Daniel said:


> > well, slugs and worms
> 
> 
> 
> Just put them on top of a pizza. I believe that's what they do in Montreal.



No. You're thinking of Paris. And possibly Mumbai. 

In Montreal they would deep fat fry them, give them a fancy name, cover them in gravy and cheese curds, and sell them to curious (and gullible) tourists for $25 a serving.


----------



## Yuray (Jul 18, 2011)

The turtle in the picture is a Red Eared Slider. I showed the picture to my turtle, and she balked at it......"nonsense" was all she said before she retired to the cubby hole under a chair in the bathroom.


----------



## Banned (Jul 18, 2011)

I went to the insectarium in Montreal where they serve up insects in any fashion you can imagine - in lollipops, ice cream, fried/sauteed, dipped in chocolate, live...

All this turtle could say was "ew no".  The guy I was with tried quite a few though.  Kudos to him.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, most Tim-Hortons-gift-card-carrying Canadians prefer to get their insects in traces rather than in whole pieces.


----------



## Banned (Jul 18, 2011)

Exactly! And don't forget the MSG - they throw that in at no extra charge.

(I don't drink Tim's unless my life depends on it, so I can knock 'em.  I'm a Starbucks girl through and through).


----------

